# Cleaning thinset/grout off tools.



## InTooDeep (Jan 20, 2015)

So did some tiling over the weekend and I made a stupid assumption that thinset dries by evaporation. So as I was tired after a long days work I put my dirty tools in a bucket of water and came back the next day to clean them.

Hardened completely. Any tips on cleaning this stuff off the tools or am I getting new ones?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2015)

You can try just beating them with a hammer, not much to lose.


----------



## InTooDeep (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Neal. I'll give it a shot


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 20, 2015)

I always hose off the tools at end of day ...  NEVER let thinset or Rapidset dry on your tools.  If beating the stuff off the tools does not work, I would bite the bullet and get new.  What man does not get a thrill from buying new tools anyway?


----------



## InTooDeep (Jan 21, 2015)

Problem was that it's 30 below out here. So no hose available.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2015)

The cost of experience,


----------



## mako1 (Jan 21, 2015)

:I like Villa's answer the best.


----------



## billshack (Jan 5, 2017)

I started making swimming pools with some Italian men back in 1968, I would make the skim coat cement by hand ( this went under the plastic liner). If i did not clean up the tools 110% i would get such a hard time for weeks.


----------



## havasu (Jan 5, 2017)

A wire wheel on a grinder cleans it up real quick. Ask me how I know??


----------



## Gary (Jan 5, 2017)

havasu said:


> A wire wheel on a grinder cleans it up real quick. Ask me how I know??



But be careful using power tools. Ask me how I know.   :


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary said:


> But be careful using power tools. Ask me how I know.   :



pretty tricky, clapping with one hand.:thbup:


----------



## Gary (Jan 5, 2017)

yes, yes it is. lol    I'm hoping the doc can fix me up tomorrow.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2017)

So you are having the Doc. give your clap back?


----------



## Gary (Jan 5, 2017)

lol, I hope so. 

This one handed stuff i.e. typing is getting old. So is telling customers sorry, maybe later.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2017)

So that's a sign of things to come?


----------



## Gary (Jan 5, 2017)

That would be good. Too many days without a sign is bad for business around here.:agree:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck at the Doctors.


----------



## havasu (Jan 5, 2017)

Can I lend you a hand Gary? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2017)

havasu said:


> Can I lend you a hand Gary? :rofl::rofl::rofl:



You are one handy guy.


----------



## Gary (Jan 5, 2017)

havasu said:


> Can I lend you a hand Gary? :rofl:



I have a whole list of 2 handed jobs I could let you do. :thbup::thbup:


----------



## Gary (Jan 5, 2017)

nealtw said:


> You are one handy guy.



And I'd like to be again two.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary said:


> And I'd like to be again two.



Being a cut above. isn't enough.:hide:


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey Gary; if they bug you, just give them the finger.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 6, 2017)

While stitching a cut on the hand of a 75-year-old farmer, the doctor struck up a conversation with the old man.
Eventually the topic got around to politicians and their role as our leaders.
The old farmer said, "Well, as I see it, most politicians are 'Post Tortoises'."
Not being familiar with the term, the doctor asked him what a 'post tortoise' was.
The old farmer said, "When you're driving down a country road and you come across a fence post with a tortoise balanced on top, that's a post tortoise."
The old farmer saw the puzzled look on the doctor's face so he continued to explain.
"You know he didn't get up there by himself,
he doesn't belong up there,
he doesn't know what to do while he's up there,
he's elevated beyond his ability to function,
and you just wonder what kind of idiot put him up there to begin with."


----------



## Gary (Jan 6, 2017)

Got back from the doc. I have surgery next week whenever they can schedule a slot. I would explain the details, but, suffice it to say they have some major remodeling plans.


----------



## Chris (Jan 6, 2017)

Put your little toe where a finger used to be, it will make for some interesting conversations


----------



## Gary (Jan 9, 2017)

They did all the pre stuff today, so I have surgery tomorrow. Maybe I should wear my steel toed shoes with padlock laces so they don't get any ideas.


----------



## havasu (Jan 9, 2017)

Maybe you should also look at a locking chastity belt. Now that would make for an unusual conversation piece, or should I say conversation pecker?


----------



## Gary (Jan 10, 2017)

I guess I wasn't the only one that made a mistake when I cut my fingers. Whoever lines up the tray for the surgery didn't include all the right stuff? So it's rescheduled for Friday now.  .

By the time it was noticed there wasn't enough time to get the right stuff, only so much time slotted for the operating room. Anyway that's it in laymen's terms. In doctor's terms somebody is in deep doo doo.


----------

